# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Jonge baby-aap overleden door Strepto-kokken bacterie - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Jonge baby-aap overleden door Strepto-kokken bacterie*
*Blik op Nieuws - 22 uur geleden*
Amsterdam - De Orang oetan baby die begin augustus in artis werd geboren en kort na de geboorte overleed heeft een streptokokkenbacterie gehad. Er is een onderzoek geweest om de doodsoorzaak van het ogenschijnlijke gezonde dier vast te kunnen stellen. *...*
Orang-oetan Artis bezweek aan bacterie Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 5 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

